# Too much walking in the arena and my back hurts



## pony jasper (Jan 11, 2014)

My mare is rehabbing after colic surgery, so I have been doing a LOT of hand walking. Right now it's extremely snowy and icy outside so I'm hand walking in our indoor arena, which has typical soft arena footing. My back and hips are starting to hurt SO bad! Does anyone else have this problem? I'm not really sure what to do about it (there isn't anything I can do, really), but it's not fun.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Sometimes arenas have a track worn down around the outside, can you walk in that and let the horse walk in the softer footing?
Also would she be quiet enough to let her out to the end of the lead rope so she is walking a larger circle and you a smaller one without her thinking you want her to move out on a longe?
A pair of good walking boots or shoes might help.


----------

